

How Long Could You Endure the World's Quietest Place? - larkinrichards
http://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_obscura/2014/05/05/orfield_laboratories_in_minneapolis_is_the_world_s_quietest_place.html

======
ColinWright
Here's the previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827243)

Here are some previous submissions, although most have no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=161333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=161333)
The Quietest Place on Earth - Orfield Labs (audiojunkies.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3781040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3781040)
The Quietest Room in the World (tcbmag.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3783478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3783478)
The quietest room in the world (tcbmag.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3798283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3798283)
The World's Quietest Room: Nobody Has Lasted More Than 45 Minutes In It
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3802268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3802268)
Quietest place on earth messes with the head. (yahoo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3821238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3821238)
The quietest place on earth (neatorama.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3875948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3875948)
The longest anyone can bear Earth's quietest place is 45 minutes
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4053296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4053296)
A room so quiet, no one can spend more than 45 minutes in it (timesherald.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4219266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4219266)
This Is The Quietest Place On Earth (bitrebels.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4565325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4565325)
World’s Quietest Place Lets You Hear Your Internal Organs (odditycentral.com)

